# Mo :)



## 4mb3r (Nov 20, 2011)

Well I just picked up this little guy today! For those of you who havnt read my introduction, I recieved a email from a lady off of craigslist just giving a cockatiel away. He is about 3 years old, very afraid of human contact(said she never had time for him). He is in a cage that is 17 in tal,l 17 1/2in, 13 in. So I am looking for a bigger cage for him. I have already made a bunch of toys for him and stuff for him to shred if he wants.
He seems on the skinny side, VERY scared(bit me pretty good haha) and hasnt made much noise at all so far.

Since it has been awhile since ive owned a cockatiel, what brand of food is best? She gave me about 15lbs worth of bird food(Heartz bird diet) and wondered if that was any good for them? If not ill pick up something better. I just wanna give the best possible care for this little guy and hope one day he becomes tame and not afraid of humans. We all aint as bad as it seems 

With him being 3, will he still learn to whistle certain songs and talk, or does that depend on the bird?


























(they cut his wings, and did a pretty bad job too)


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Hes very handsome I googled the food and it looks good, you always just want to look for a plain seed mix( no added vitamins or minerals).

He can still learn to whistle and such, it all depends on the individual bird, give him some time to settle in and then he might surprise you and be super vocal  Whistle and talk to him alot and you can even play youtube vids of other tiels whistling for him.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Aw he's cute! Just give him some time to settle in. My boy Spike was sick when I bought him and I didn't hear a peep out of him for about a month or so. I guess his medicine got him feeling better


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my gosh! He is a cute little thing! Hey! Mo is my nick name!


----------



## 4mb3r (Nov 20, 2011)

LOL I just love him *mohawk* its much fuller then the other tiels ive had in the past. Reminded me of a mohawk so I liked Mo 

Actually I just caught him "secretly" playing with one of his toys


----------



## Bella091 (Oct 31, 2011)

He is soo cute! I love his crest! Good luck and I hope he settles in well


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Feather ball with nice crest!!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hes very handsome

he does look a bit rough, have you thought about bringing him to the vet for a quick check up?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh, what a cutie! I second the vet check idea. Especially since you don't really know how neglected he might have been, it would be a good idea to get him checked out.  I love his giant crest.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He is adorable and cute 
my dumpling has the crest like that and bf calls it a crown 
Queen dumpling lol


----------



## 4mb3r (Nov 20, 2011)

He was in a box on the car ride home, not sure if that is why is is so rough looking or not. Ill check into the vet though


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

he may be just scared in his new home  but stress can bring out hidden illness so best keep an eye out


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would see if you can take both your new birds in. It's important since you don't really know their medical history, and also a good idea to establish a relationship with a vet now, so you'll know who you can contact in the event of an emergency. Also, many vets are willing to help after hours, by phone, or by calling in medications in a crisis, but only if they have seen the bird in person first.


----------



## LeopardPrintBee (Nov 22, 2011)

He's gorgeous! Glad he's playing with his new toys  x


----------

